# pensions



## bandit 18

can anyone tell me if it is better to have my pension paid directly into a bank in thailand or have it paid into an english bank and then draw it via my atm card ,if its paid into my english account will i still get cost of living increases as if i was still in england. silly questions maybe but i just dont know


----------



## caseyrunning

*direct deposit*

I have my Soc. Sec. from america deposited directly into Bangkok Bank. This bank has a branch in New York. You must check with the British Embassy for the details of UK requirements.

All most all Thai banks charge 150 Baht per ATM transaction if you are making withdrawals from A Foreign bank.


----------



## mikecwm

bandit 18 said:


> can anyone tell me if it is better to have my pension paid directly into a bank in thailand or have it paid into an english bank and then draw it via my atm card ,if its paid into my english account will i still get cost of living increases as if i was still in england. silly questions maybe but i just dont know


You will get the Cost of Living increases until they find out that you have been commiting fraud, then they will take evey last penny back off you, which will, after 10 years or so, be a huge sum of money.
Maybe best to be honest. It works for everything else in life as well.


----------



## bandit 18

i never had any thought of defraud ,i was only asking the question as to my entitlement


----------



## mikecwm

bandit 18 said:


> i never had any thought of defraud ,i was only asking the question as to my entitlement


If you tell them you are living in UK - so you can receive cost of living increases, but are in fact living in Thailand - then they will consider that to be fraud.

You can call it what you want.


----------



## bandit 18

again no thought of fraud ,i have already informed them that i am living in thailand


----------



## mikecwm

bandit 18 said:


> again no thought of fraud ,i have already informed them that i am living in thailand


You were too quick for me there.
I was just adding an apology to you - having belatedly noticed that you hadn't said you had told them you were living in UK.

My fingers were faster than my brain.
Sorry.


----------



## bandit 18

mikecwm said:


> You were too quick for me there.
> I was just adding an apology to you - having belatedly noticed that you hadn't said you had told them you were living in UK.
> 
> My fingers were faster than my brain.
> Sorry.


no apology needed hey at my age my brain is not to fast either but maybe just outpaces the rest of me


----------



## mikecwm

bandit 18 said:


> no apology needed hey at my age my brain is not to fast either but maybe just outpaces the rest of me


I find it helps keep my Ego in check if I can manage an apology when one is due.
Having watched Charlie Sheen lately it's pretty obvious the Ego can sure screw up a life its left in charge.


----------



## bandit 18

mikecwm said:


> I find it helps keep my Ego in check if I can manage an apology when one is due.
> Having watched Charlie Sheen lately it's pretty obvious the Ego can sure screw up a life its left in charge.


have not seen anything about charlie sheen for a while now and dont expect to ,i prefer the english chanels on tv ,not quite so many updates on the celebs and their personal lives that i dont want to hear about anyhow,life can be quite good when you are a miserable whining pensioner (only kidding)


----------



## mikecwm

What do you have to pay to get good English TV in Thailand? Is it by satellite?
At the moment we're still living next to the Elephant, so when it sneezes we catch cold.
More than half our TV channels are US origin. Not that Canadian TV is anything to crow about.

Downloading Brit movies / TV series is a life saver here. Loved "The Kings Speech"


----------



## stuarttootell

No cost of living index increase if you're resident in Thailand, however private pension schemes do at this moment in time and have done so for the last ten years paid me my C.O.L increase.

Your state pension can be paid into your Thai bank account and there is no handling charge from the U.K. end, however the Thai bank may impose a charge.

Both my pensions are paid to my Thai bank account and the total cost levied at this end by U.O.B. Asia is 500 baht. 

Payment date is within 24-36 hours of U.K. payment date.

Incidentally, if you visit the U.K and present your travel documents to the social security office you will receive the current state retirement pension payment that prevails at the time for the length of your stay in the U.K or such countries that are involved with the C.O.L. index agreement.


----------



## Bobr

mikecwm said:


> If you tell them you are living in UK - so you can receive cost of living increases, but are in fact living in Thailand - then they will consider that to be fraud.
> 
> You can call it what you want.



Only giving cost of living increases to those who live in the UK is a far worse fraud, of course Government human garbage can get away with anything. Pensions are not a gift, they are paid for by the taxes people paid while working.

Says a lot about the UK that they have to coerce people to live there.


----------



## taewtaew

My enquiries so far have suggested that the State pension becomes fixed with no extra if you are in Thailand more than 6 months, however a private pension is apparently not treated the same way and so I am not sure what to believe.
I plan to settle in the Chiang Mai area during the next month or so with my fiance (Thai)
Any advice on any aspect of living in the area greatfully received


----------



## mikecwm

Bobr said:


> Only giving cost of living increases to those who live in the UK is a far worse fraud, of course Government human garbage can get away with anything. Pensions are not a gift, they are paid for by the taxes people paid while working.
> 
> Says a lot about the UK that they have to coerce people to live there.


I entirely agree with you. I was more concerned about someone later facing the prospect of having thousands of pounds taken back from them because of the governments Fraud in the first place.
I'm a member of the Canadian British Pensioners Association and have contributed towards funding the case at the European Court of Human Rights - which should now be renamed as the European Court of Shame. They certainly came to a shameful decision last April.


----------



## Cer

I use an expat account with a Dutch bank.(can do anything ,depositing-drawing-transfering-opening other accounts and so on) using internet connection and special phone connection.
Every month I have an automatic deposit to my Thailand bank account.
(I can change that any moment)


----------



## mikecwm

Cer said:


> I use an expat account with a Dutch bank.(can do anything ,depositing-drawing-transfering-opening other accounts and so on) using internet connection and special phone connection.
> Every month I have an automatic deposit to my Thailand bank account.
> (I can change that any moment)


Is that the ING bank? I do have a savings account with them.
Can anyone open an account from wherever?
Might be useful as I will have pensions from both UK and Canada, plus investments in Canada.
Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Cer

mikecwm said:


> Is that the ING bank? I do have a savings account with them.
> Can anyone open an account from wherever?
> Might be useful as I will have pensions from both UK and Canada, plus investments in Canada.
> Any info gratefully received.


I already had this account before I left my country.
(I prepared my international move carefully and timely)
You have to ask your bank about what they offer.
I am not with ING


----------



## taewtaew

*exchange rates*



stuarttootell said:


> No cost of living index increase if you're resident in Thailand, however private pension schemes do at this moment in time and have done so for the last ten years paid me my C.O.L increase.
> 
> Your state pension can be paid into your Thai bank account and there is no handling charge from the U.K. end, however the Thai bank may impose a charge.
> 
> Both my pensions are paid to my Thai bank account and the total cost levied at this end by U.O.B. Asia is 500 baht.
> 
> Payment date is within 24-36 hours of U.K. payment date.
> 
> Incidentally, if you visit the U.K and present your travel documents to the social security office you will receive the current state retirement pension payment that prevails at the time for the length of your stay in the U.K or such countries that are involved with the C.O.L. index agreement.


I only have one query now on this subject. When the uk state pension is sent by them to Thailand what is the exchange rate that one gets? In the uk one can set up a good exchange rate fixed for 6 or 12 months which is far better generally than most uk banks will offer.I have done this at present and also moved money on a limit order so when the market is good it actions the purchase of Bahts at the price one has chosen. Any positive input on this area appreciated I am always keen to learn and share Its called education between friends as I see it.


----------

